# Trailer Hitch for a 2010 Jeep Liberty?



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I just recently bought a 2010 Jeep Liberty and now I need of a trailer hitch/wiring harness for it. Does anybody know where I can purchase one? It looks fairly simple to install since the frame is already drilled/tapped for the hitch. 

Either on-line or at a local shop both would be great. If it would be a local shop I live near Ann Arbor so about a 20-30 mile radius. 

Thanks,


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Try a U-Haul store......almost all sell hitches....


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> Try a U-Haul store......almost all sell hitches....


Thanks, but I was told to avoid Hitches sold by U-Haul because there quality is not that great.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I assume you want a receiver hitch. I don't know Ann Arbor, but any auto parts store in the country sells receiver hitches, not to mention any truck accessory store. Buy one and install yourself, they are really easy. If you can run a ratchet and a wrench your good to go. Hitches will run anywhere from $150-$200. Buy a wire harness that works with your factory wiring and just plug it in, in most cases. They are really easy to do as well. Most likely your vehicles is set up to accept a "plug and play" harness.


----------



## luthergoomer (Jul 5, 2008)

check out www.autotrucktoys.com they have a lot of good quality Jeep stuff


----------

